

Livestream nature sounds while coding - BenMosher
http://livenaturesongs.com/index.html

======
BenMosher
I'm trying out seeing how nature sounds improve my flow while programming.
This one has some pretty impressive-looking hardware and good sound quality.

I like the idea of being able to listen to live, natural sounds. I have a
suspicion that the open soundscape might lend itself to thinking clearly.

(that said, as I write this, there's clearly a plane flying over the unit
streaming.)

